# Oil Filter Relocation



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Can anyone point me in the right direction of an oil filter relocation kit, or tell me what all I would need to buy to do it? That was a real pain trying to get to the filter where it is. Not to mention, when she is warm, it would be nice not to burn myself trying to get the filter off. Thanks guys!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

use a rag. and an oil filter relocation kit is available from any decent auto parts supplier if you know what you are looking for.


----------

